# Ultra Skiff 360



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of these things?? Just saw a video of one and I'm thinking why not? Retail looks like it's around $1200.


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just saw this posted by Michael Berry on Facebook and came on here to search!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw it posted on FB earlier today.
That thing looks great. Cool concept.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fathers Day Gift*

If my wife sees this...
I want one!:rybka:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I like it, but I am not sure if it would take a good chop. I would like to see how it handles in rougher water.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I like it, but I am not sure if it would take a good chop. I would like to see how it handles in rougher water.


doesn't look like it will porpoise at all and probably will get up in 3" of water. Most of you 2coolers should jump all over this especially at the internet price of just $1200.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

I might bass fish out of it or troll the lights but in order to really use it you'd still need a larger craft to take you in considerable distant. I mean with a trolling motor thats a long trip from the ramp to anywhere.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

SaltMan said:


> I might bass fish out of it or troll the lights but in order to really use it you'd still need a larger craft to take you in considerable distant. I mean with a trolling motor thats a long trip from the ramp to anywhere.


You should be able to do at least a 5 mile round trip. That's pretty good considering you can launch from anywhere.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Keep in mind...*

Here in Texas TPWD will consider this a motorized vessel and it will need Tag numbers on it to be legal here. Just like we have to on our kayaks that have added trolling motors.

Just a thought.

BB


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

cfulbright said:


> You should be able to do at least a 5 mile round trip. That's pretty good considering you can launch from anywhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> Too each there own I just wouldn't spend my money on it, Id rather have a bad *** yak!


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

It has some cool features but I'll stick to a kayak and save $1200 for something else. I wouldn't be surprised if you see some yuppies having a circle boat adventure pretty soon tho LOL...


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

FlounderSeeker said:


> It has some cool features but I'll stick to a kayak and save $1200 for something else. I wouldn't be surprised if you see some yuppies having a circle boat adventure pretty soon tho LOL...


:rotfl:


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like you could put a micro power pole on it.


----------



## johnnywtx427 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ultra Skiff in Austin*

I have an Ultra Skiff that was ordered by my parents. They have only used them once and asked that I try to sell them. Is anyone interested in purchasing one of these? I have the skiff, trolling motor, and seat that will come with the skiff. It is licensed through 2018.


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

What are you looking to get?


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

This thread is back from the dead.


----------

